# Gym - Benidorm area



## jpsnwuk (Sep 6, 2018)

Hello can anyone recommend an English friendly gym in and around Benidorm areas for a good monthly fee???:thumb:


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

jpsnwuk said:


> Hello can anyone recommend an English friendly gym in and around Benidorm areas for a good monthly fee???:thumb:




Come on, learning just the part of the language specific to the gym isn’t all that difficult. We can’t take our culture with us. That is why many of us are here


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## growurown (Sep 3, 2018)

Elyles said:


> Come on, learning just the part of the language specific to the gym isn’t all that difficult. We can’t take our culture with us. That is why many of us are here


What does "English Friendly" have to do with language? It could also mean friendly to English people...

You can try here - https://www.facebook.com/PowerBBGymBenidorm/ but it is mainly for hardcore lifting. 

Active Fitness - Gimnasio Benidorm | ActiveFitness - the last time I was there - has daily prices so you can try before buying.

This gym has good reviews - https://altafitgymclub.com/gimnasio-club-altafit-benidorm/


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

growurown said:


> What does "English Friendly" have to do with language? It could also mean friendly to English people...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Come on man, there are many British Expats near Benidorm. If any gym is not ENGLISH as a culture friendly, they lose business. Here in my part of Spain English friendly means the language. There are few British Expats here and fewer Americans. Therefore, no harm intended. I just found the question pedantic. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jpsnwuk (Sep 6, 2018)

I have just completed a course of Spanish lessons, so am learning very quickly, I do not need your snide remarks


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

jpsnwuk said:


> I have just completed a course of Spanish lessons, so am learning very quickly, I do not need your snide remarks




Good for you, hopefully it will help. Where I live, English is a rarity. Brits and Americans are even more of a rarity so here an English friendly gym is about the language. Near Benidorm there are many English and for a business not to be friendly to English, well, they should shut their doors. To be anti-English in that area is somewhat racist in my mind. I’m glad you are learning Spanish, hopefully it will help. There is probably an Escuela de Adultos in your area offering free Spanish at different levels if you should decide to learn more. The basics will get you through bars and hotels but to live anywhere except an English speaking community, you will need more than a basic understanding. Of course, if you reside near a lot of other English, you will have plenty of support. 

And, in re to your need for a gym, I can appreciate it. I was a power lifter at one time, 30 years ago but don’t do free weights any more. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

jpsnwuk said:


> Hello can anyone recommend an English friendly gym in and around Benidorm areas for a good monthly fee???:thumb:


Hi, hope this helps. There are gym facilities at the Dynastic that are open to non residents. A couple of expat friends go there regularly so you can assume friendly. I don't know what the subscriptions are or anything about the equipment. 

I'll leave you to check it out ☺

Steve


----------

